

Show HN: Which iPhone 5c Color Should I Buy? Simple JS app - namanyayg
http://namanyayg.com/lab/whichcoloriphone5c/

======
danielrmay
"(Though you shouldn't really buy an iPhone 5c, IMO)"

Why?

